# black bass from cedar



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

cut a black bass from cedar trial run before i use black walnut 


maching out a black bass from cedar - YouTube


----------



## beemor (Feb 29, 2012)

Your trial run looks great itself with the grain running the right direction all along the body. I would sand and finish it too!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Those CNC machines must be fun to have in the shop......


----------

